# what is the best snow pusher??????



## cat272c (Jan 13, 2010)

i would like to know what is the best snow pusher . 1 that will stand up to some use.i will be puting this on a 930g cat so what size is right .. thanks any help will be great


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

There really is no "best" pusher we have used both Artic Sectional & Protec rubber edge. Both have pros & cons. The Artic will clean the lot better..but if you need to stack or hog snow you need to be REALLY careful, we bent both sideplates (cost me 1K)doing this durring a heavy snow. The Protec is built heavier as far as sidepltes being reinforced but doesn't clean lot as well. My mindset currently is if I antcpate we will be doing a lot of hogging & stacking I'm putting a Protec, if not the Artic is fine & will save me money on salt.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I have owned numerous Avalanche pushers, both steel trip and rubber edge. IMO, dont even bother with the rubber edge pushers, and in your case, your machine could easily handle a 12 or 14 footer. 

That of course depends on the type of lots you're doing. I have sometimes found the 14's to be too wide-especially during the day, and a little easier to road too. If you went with the 12 footer, you could possibly build up the backside to carry another few yards (kind of like degelman does).


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

This is like asking whats the best kind of underwear.........LOL Or who makes the best plow......LOLIER....I'm shot today, I apologize.......

Seriously, Pro-Tech is the market maker for snow pushers, they are the standard I think, many have copied their designs, some better than others for sure. I personally have used several pro-techs and a few off brands, though only on skidsteers. My personal favorite thus far is the IST line from Pro-tech, good stuff, scapes well and holds up well. I have entertained a sectional this year but it just isn't going to be in the pre-season budget. I am now looking for a Pro-tech folding box, Mick76 found one for me in Mass, that may work out, it may not, but whatever you pick make sure it'll work for you.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

We went down this road a few years ago. I found a great company in Illinois call North Shore Truck and Equipment. They make a great Snow Hawg pusher for a great price. With the money we saved using them we put on a poly cutting edge from http://cuttingedgepoly.com. We have a couple of them and love them. I believe that they are now caring poly edges to put right on the pushers so you don't pay for the rubber and the poly. Best way to go if you ask me. We run 10's and 12's. Your machine could easily handle a 12'. Our 12 foot with poly edge was under $3300.00. You can't beat that and it has held up great.


----------



## cat272c (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank u for the help sounds like the pro tech is the way to go i looked at the folding one that looks slick but i was thinking the 18 footer maybe biger isnt always beter ???? is there any problems with the foldig parts breaking. I have a blizzard power plow and i destroyed the rams on that in under 35 hours so im a litte skeptick on moving pars on snow equipment


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I'v used a folding pusher, and they're pretty durable. The only issue I recall nwas that the bars to lock open the protech we had did bend pretty regularly, and the manual open and close was trying when they're bent and just a PITA in general, especially since they weren't stored well, 1st opening of each season was a battle, lots of rust penetrant and grease, then not so bad. We were looking at replacing the bars with something beefier when I left there.


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

I run a 14' protech foldable and have had 0 problems with it in 2 seasons of work. The foldable is sweet to run between jobs - only takes a couple minutes to fold/unfold. Grease before, during and after season and you will be fine.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

cat272c;1075858 said:


> Thank u for the help sounds like the pro tech is the way to go i looked at the folding one that looks slick but i was thinking the 18 footer maybe biger isnt always beter ???? is there any problems with the foldig parts breaking. I have a blizzard power plow and i destroyed the rams on that in under 35 hours so im a litte skeptick on moving pars on snow equipment


Definately not an 18footer on a 930 14ft max


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Depending on the lots and location a 12 or 14 would be good. I have only used rubber edges on my boxes but i hear a lot about the poly. Might be something to look into. I know we are


----------



## cat272c (Jan 13, 2010)

14 foot thats it???? i push a 12 footer with my skid steer it slows it dowd but u cant realy stop it unless u have way to much snow u would think a 930 could push way more than that avarage snow per time arouund 3 inches. and there big lots just want to make sure im geting all i can out of each pass


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I was thinking a 16' for sure. I've pushed 14'ers with a backhoe and that 930 has way more power


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

SNOWLORD;1075916 said:


> Definately not an 18footer on a 930 14ft max


R u really the snowlord, because this doesn't even make sense ? I've pushed 20' boxes with a case 721 and the machine never didn't have enough power


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

Superior L & L;1077624 said:


> R u really the snowlord, because this doesn't even make sense ? I've pushed 20' boxes with a case 721 and the machine never didn't have enough power


How do you know what kind of lots he will be plowing? Sure it could handle a larger pusher than a 12 footer, but it may be too cumbersome for his lots and therefore hinder his productivity. Bigger is not always better......My vote is for a Horst 5500 steel trip edge pusher with spring trip side plates. Cleans outstandingly well and no bent up side plates!!


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

A 930 G is a great unit for 12-16'. Ours will push the 20' yes but not good stacking. The 12' to 16' is where I would stay, for basic loting. We use several 966F Cats with the dirt buckets on a resort due to 2'-4' plus of snow and the road ways require dumping over edges.


----------



## cat272c (Jan 13, 2010)

thank u freezzz thats good advice i wanted to here some one that pushes 20 i will pick 18 thank u


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Why do we even bother sometimes???...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JohnnyRoyale;1079187 said:


> Why do we even bother sometimes???...


For the others entertainment I think.


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

Mark13;1079204 said:


> For the others entertainment I think.


12' Box is a waste of money on a 930 cat! A 430D will push that for 1/3 of the fuel. He ask what would be the most efficient box for a 930G Loader, not a certain job.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Choosing the proper pusher has allot to do with the job. Firstly a HD loader pusher of say 12 ft is allot larger then a backhoe or skid pusher of 12 ft. The loader pusher is higher and carries much more volume of snow. It is also much heavier and stronger. Secondly the job and the lot configuration has to be considered. A parking area with allot of curbs and islands and off grade areas requires a different pusher then a wide open area with no obsticles and very little grade run off. No one pusher can be the best in every area. You will have to make some concessions and choose the best overall pusher for you. We have 12ft horst high volume (tall custom built pushers) that carry as much yardage as a 18 ft std HD horst pusher. We also have sectionals for areas where grade is a problem. There is no one single answer. You have to do your research and choose what is best for you. I will say this much. We have tried allot of manufacturers and our favorites are Horst and Actic sectional units. Good luck.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a 14ft on a 930G. Good size for that machine. Also have a 16ft. Good also. Depends on how far you are pushing, cars and traffic. Brand??? I usually run Avalache. Had good luck.Dealer support is more key to me then a brand.


----------

